# Cups.......



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi,

So I'm having a bit of a dilemma with choosing cups. Maybe I'm overthinking it and/or being anal, but I'm struggling to find a range that ticks all the boxes, which are - Volume size, handles and colours. I'll list the ones I've looked at and whats wrong with them in my view, so wandering if anyone could recommend anything else, or point out anything that I may be being a little silly about.

Sizes I want c.6oz FW, c7.5oz Cap and c.10oz others e.g hot chocolate. Don't want to mix the ranges to suit the size as want them to be the same brand.

Here goes - The first three that I like and maybe being picky about are Inker Luna, Loveramics and ACME.

*ACME* - very expensive!

*Loveramics* - sizes and handles are great, but they don't do a colour that fits our branding/design of the shop (don't really want white as a lot of the shop will be white also)

*Inker* - Great size range and colour (light grey) and really like them myself, but feedback has been that he handles are too small and can't get the fingers in them. I can fix the 6oz by using the Tuplip design, but the 8oz is still an issue.

Others I've looked at -

Olympia Cafe - Don't do the size range

Rhinowares Javan or D'ancap - same as Inker, handle issues

Not Neutral - Don't like

Bevande - Like, but don't do a 6oz

Steelite Carnival - Colour choices aren't great

Royal Genware - Sizings

Are there any others people might recommend, or will I have to stop being a baby and go for one of the first three mentioned?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Make your mind up , your over thinking it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Inker. I love all your first 3 choices but if I had to pick one it would be Inker. The Loveramics are gorgeous (and better quality in my opinion) but their f/w cups are just a tiny bit smaller than the Inker version. I think people get used to the handle, or they are too busy enjoying the coffee to be bothered.

What colours are you going for? I hope you say two colours! Or more. Just not 1. One of our favourite coffee places only have grey and I sometimes want 'bright'!

Finally, at least you didn't mention glasses for your f/w's!


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree, I think I like the inker the most, and it's other people who have mentioned about the handle, but I guess thats the point of doing market research. AT present I think I will be going with them, unless something catches my eye at the cafe culture show this week.

We will only be having the light grey I'm afraid, but know what you're saying. Really like the light blue and orange ones as well.

Whats your thoughts on glasses for lattes?.......


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Grey Inkers sound great! Sorry I mentioned the cafe we like only having grey!! Someone has orange and grey and they look SO good together, I didn't have orange for ages but now I love doing two coffees, one orange and one black and mixing the saucers the other way!

It will be really good seeing other stuff at the show to compare them.

I can't comment on latte glasses. I personally only like water, Sherry, beer and wine from a glass!! I think the uninitiated (I can't find the word I want really) coffee drinker expects their latte in a tall (Ice Cream sundae) glass! Maybe serious coffee consumers do too!! Sorry, I'm being a bit outspoken here!!


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

It's more of a steel blue than grey









Looking forward to the show, looks like it could be quite good judging by the video on the site.


----------



## epaludo (May 29, 2017)

BertVanGoo said:


> I agree, I think I like the inker the most, and it's other people who have mentioned about the handle, but I guess thats the point of doing market research. AT present I think I will be going with them, unless something catches my eye at the cafe culture show this week.
> 
> We will only be having the light grey I'm afraid, but know what you're saying. Really like the light blue and orange ones as well.
> 
> Whats your thoughts on glasses for lattes?.......


Did you find something better in the Cafe Culture Show or end up going with the Inkers?


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

epaludo said:


> Did you find something better in the Cafe Culture Show or end up going with the Inkers?


Unfortunately there wasn't much there. One company had the new design Acme, but decided to go with the inker in the end


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Inker or D'ancap are probably the right sizes and price for yer.


----------

